# الكنيسة والمسيح= الرجل والمراة



## happy angel (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*الكنيسة والمسيح= الرجل والمراة 


المسيح والكنيسة = والرجل وزوجته
هذه اعظم المعادلات واروعها على الاطلاق ... 
لايوجد معادلة على الارض بمثيلها ابدا 
لماذا كان ومازال للمسيحي زوجة واحدة .. لماذا هذا الزواج دائم للديمومة ..
حتى يفارق احدهما الحياة.؟ ؟ !
احدهم لابل كثيرون سيقولون هذا ليس عدلا لابل ظلما 
.. ماذا ان اشتد الخلاف بينهم ..؟ واصبحت الحياة
لاتطاق بينهما .. ؟ ! 
حياة ملؤها المشاحنات والخلافات .. وآلام .. وياما تمتد المأساة لتطال الاولاد ..
نعم كل ذالك صحيح ... لكن هل تم في هذا الزواج تطبيق تلك المعادلة 
.. انا اقول وبكل ثقة لا لم يتم ..
ما معنى ان الرجل راس المرأة = كما المسيح راس الكنيسة ؟
ما معنى ايها الرجال احبوا نساءكم كما = احب المسيح ايضا الكنيسة واسلم نفسه لاجلها ؟
لنعود الى الاساس الا وهو السيد المسيح .. الذى كان الكثيرين يعتقدون انه سيكون معلما للشريعة
لكن المسيح ما انفك يتكلم عن الحب والمحبة .. ولم يكن كلاما بل كانت افعال تثبت ما كان يقول
لقد احب المسيح حبا غير مشروطا غير محدودا كنيسته .. واسلم نفسه من اجل خلاصها 
وبقاءها مقدسة مطهرا اياها لتبقى كنيسة مجيدة بلاعيب ولادنس ولاغضن مقدسة .. 
وهكذا استمرت كنيستنا مجيدة ممجدة .. بحب المسيح ..
وهي تبعته واحبته والتصقت يه واصبحت مع المسيح جسدا واحدا
وانت ايها الرجل 
الذي اخترت هذه المرأة زوجة لك .. 
لتعيش معك ووقفت امام الرب تعلن لها انك تريدها زوجة لك في كل الظروف
هل ستعرف ان تحبها كما تحب جسدك .. ان تريد لها ماتريد لنفسك 
..هل ستعتني بها كما تعتني بجسدك .. ان تقويها
لتنموا معك والى جانبك .. ومعك ..
وتصبح انت وهي جسد واحد لاجسدان ؟ ! 

وانت يا من اخترتيه

ووقفت امام الرب لتعلني له انك تريديه زوجا لك في كل الظروف .. 
هل بعد هذا الحب الذي سيهبك اياه كما 
احب المسيح كنيسته هل ستلتصقين به وتحبيه 
وتطيعيه وتصبحي كاملة وهو كامل بك جسدا واحا لاجسدان ؟ ! 
ان كان نعم .. 
وان استطعتم ان تكونوا هكذا كما اراد الرب وكما عاش الرب واحب ..
اعلموا انكم تعيشون زواجا مسيحيا 

مباركا لاخوف عليه من اية عواصف .. وسيدوم كديمومة الكنيسة ومقدسا .. 
فان لم تكونوا جسدا واحدا ولم تحب امرأتك كنفسك وهي بادلت هذا الحب بمثيله
اعلموا ان كنيسة المسيح التي سعيتم لتبنوها انت وهي معرضة للانهيار بعد اول هزة 
واسمحوا لي ان اقول ..

وقد اكون فظا .. لن يكون الرب راضيا على زواج لايشابه كنيستة التي احبها وفداها
وارادكم هكذا .. ان تحبوا وتفدوا .. وتقدسوا .. وان تكونوا بحق جسد واحد
.. واعضاء في جسد المسيح .. 
الحـــب اذلي وضعه السيد المسيح هو زخم العلاقة الزوجية
.. ونجاح كل يوم ولحظة يعيشهاالطرفان
داوموا
اايها المتزوجين على الصلاة .. ليس فقط في الكنيسة لابل انت وهو .. مع بعض.. 
هذا يقوي الحب بينكما 
لحظات لامثيل لها عندما تجتمعان مع بعض .. ساجدان او واقفان تصلون صلاة قصيرة 
.. تسمعان لترتيمة.. لن تشعروا 
الا وكمية الحب بينكما ازدادت . .
~~~ .بطريقة وكأنها سحرية. ~~~ 
من اجل هذا يترك الرجل اباه وامه ويلتصق بامرأته ويكونان جسدا واحدا*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع راااااااااائع 
مرسىىىىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## candy shop (18 أكتوبر 2008)

موضع جميل جداااااااااااااااااا

ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (25 أكتوبر 2008)

_موضوع رائع جدا

ربنا يعوضك​_


----------



## kalimooo (25 أكتوبر 2008)

جميل جدا"وضوعك اخت kokoman
سلام المسيح معك​


----------



## just member (25 أكتوبر 2008)

*موضوع جميل ومتكامل *
*ميرسى خالص*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## viviane tarek (4 نوفمبر 2008)

> *داوموا
> اايها المتزوجين على الصلاة .. ليس فقط في الكنيسة لابل انت وهو .. مع بعض..
> هذا يقوي الحب بينكما*​


*حللللللللللللو
اووووووووووووى
اووووووووووووووووووووووى
كلام 100-100
ربنا يبركك*​


----------



## وليم تل (5 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا هابى انجل
على الموضوع الرائع
مودتى​


----------



## happy angel (10 نوفمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع راااااااااائع
> مرسىىىىىىى على الموضوع
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​




ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياكوكو​


----------



## happy angel (10 نوفمبر 2008)

candy shop قال:


> موضع جميل جداااااااااااااااااا
> 
> ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك​




ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياكاندى​


----------



## happy angel (10 نوفمبر 2008)

فيبى 2010 قال:


> _موضوع رائع جدا
> 
> ربنا يعوضك​_



ميرسى لمشاركاتك يافيبى​


----------



## happy angel (10 نوفمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> جميل جدا"وضوعك اخت kokoman
> سلام المسيح معك​




ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياكليموو​


----------



## happy angel (18 نوفمبر 2008)

come with me قال:


> *موضوع جميل ومتكامل *
> *ميرسى خالص*
> *ربنا يباركك*​



ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياجوجو​


----------



## happy angel (18 نوفمبر 2008)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا هابى انجل
> على الموضوع الرائع
> مودتى​




ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياوليم​


----------



## milad hanna (18 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل جميل جميل جدا والناس محتاجة تعرف هذه المعادلة حتى يعيشوا معا بسلام ومحبة بدل اللف على المحاكم لطلب الطلاق  -----  حبوا بعضكم بعضا كما انا احببتكم   -----  من كثرة الخطية بردت محبة الكثيرين   -----  الله محبة ومن يثبت فى المحبة يثبت فى الله والله فيه


----------



## candy_girl (28 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع اكثر من رائع 
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## رامى ايليا (2 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرسى يا هاابى انجل على الموضوع الجميل 
وربنا يجعل الحب ده بين كل الناس 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​*


----------



## happy angel (13 يناير 2009)

milad hanna قال:


> موضوع جميل جميل جميل جدا والناس محتاجة تعرف هذه المعادلة حتى يعيشوا معا بسلام ومحبة بدل اللف على المحاكم لطلب الطلاق  -----  حبوا بعضكم بعضا كما انا احببتكم   -----  من كثرة الخطية بردت محبة الكثيرين   -----  الله محبة ومن يثبت فى المحبة يثبت فى الله والله فيه




*milad hanna*

*ميرسى لمشاركاتك​*​


----------



## happy angel (13 يناير 2009)

رامى ايليا قال:


> ميرسى يا هاابى انجل على الموضوع الجميل
> وربنا يجعل الحب ده بين كل الناس
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​*





*ميرسى لمشاركاتك يارامى*​


----------



## Maria Salib (21 يناير 2009)

هابى انجل
ميرسى لكلامك الجميل
الممتع
اللى كل الدنيا لازم تعرفه وتعمل بيه
اللى يخلى الحياه الزوجيه كلها بركه ومحبه من رب المجد يسوع
شكرا لتعبك ويبارك خطوتك الرب
وشكرا لكل من اسهم وشارك بالموضوع
حقيقى ردودكم كلها مفيده
صلولى كتير علشان ربنا يقبلنى عنده بالمعموديه
وابقى زوجه مخلصه لمن عرف الرب واحبه
:smi102::smi106::smi107:


----------



## الزعيم الفيومى (30 يناير 2009)

نشكر تعب محبتكم


----------



## botros_22 (30 يناير 2009)

موضوع جميل جـــدا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

